# Pineapples



## Will_Owe80 (Dec 26, 2018)

I am slowly switching over to higher end Japanese knives. I've been using Globals for years, but am now in the position where I can utilize nicer knives. I bought a Masamoto VG Gyuto about a year ago. I enjoy using it. I feel that peeling pineapples may bit of a strain on it though. I've been using an old modified Wustof for this purpose. Thoughts?


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I got my wife a Masamoto VG gyuto and use it occasionally. I doubt it'd have trouble with a pineapple. Or are you cutting it in some particularly brutal way?


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

The VG can handle it, but why dull your better knife on crude foods when you have the Wusty?


----------

